# Wife's big 9



## 18talon (Oct 1, 2012)

My wife shot this buck thanksgiving day in Val verde county. She was pretty excited


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow!!!! That's a good one


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Very nice.. Congrats


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Great buck! Congrats


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Big Ole 9!! Congrats!!


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Great deer, she should be very proud as that deer is a brute


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Has a right to be excited. Heck of a deer.


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

One very nice BUCK congratulations

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

i'd be excited too.
That is a good'un

Congrats to her


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

What a hell of a buck man! Huge congrats to your wife.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Damit boy awesome trophy!!

Congrats!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Huge deer! Good job by wife.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Great deer.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

awesome deer. Roughly where in Val Verde cnty?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Man it'll look good on the wall!!!!!


----------



## 18talon (Oct 1, 2012)

Off of Dolan creek road


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

VERY NICE!!!!! Congrats.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Nice buck! Congrats to your wife.


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome deer!!! Congrats!


----------



## patk351 (Dec 20, 2006)

Great job! My wife is jealous.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Very cool Buck!!

Got some mass!


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice! I'm off Dolan Creek Rd myself, 18talon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow extremely nice


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Congrats! Very nice buck!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

NICE, and the deer ain't bad either...


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

gorgeous buck. Congrats to her


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

That's a beautiful buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome buck. Congrats to her.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Great looking buck. Congrats to your wife.


----------

